# Journal Section



## lotsoflove (Jun 11, 2012)

It would be nice if there were journal section where we could continually build on our own thread. Friends could even comment on it. Do we have one and missed it?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We had something similar, personal blogs that people could use, and it was problematic because many new members would post on them expecting to get responses, rather than the forums. It created too much confusion for people new to how forums work.

I thought about renaming them "Journals" or something, but I think the regular forums are just the best way to go. We've had quite a few members journal in the same thread over long periods of time, and they seem to get a lot more feedback that way as well.


----------



## lotsoflove (Jun 11, 2012)

Gotcha, okay! Thanks for your response. I am new here, enjoying the forums so far.


----------

